# Visiting Another Lodge



## mrpierce17 (Oct 4, 2014)

How long should a newly raised M.M. Wait until he visits another lodge ?


----------



## goomba (Oct 4, 2014)

I think it's something you should start as soon as possible.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Oct 4, 2014)

As an MM you are free to visit other lodges and should do so when able. Be mindful that you are a visitor.


----------

